# Did cubing improved your English language? (Non-English cubers)



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 12, 2009)

There are a lot cubers that don't speak english as their main language, like me, so the question is for them

Did cubing improved your English language?

it did improve my English a lot since i was not able to speak well in English, until i saw a lot video tutorials and such, and learned from that

so, yea, the question is for you now, did cubing improved your English?


----------



## talonryanicecreambar (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a feeling I was just talking to you on MSN.


----------



## Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

In the Netherlands I had English lesson since I was 12 (I am now 48) , My study books in university was in English and all my documents at my work are in English. So cubing did not improve my English

But I did improve in other skills ....which are a direct results of my cubing hobby


----------



## Rune (Nov 12, 2009)

Mr. Pochmann has...


----------



## empty (Nov 12, 2009)

english video games improved my english a lot  so cubing had no more effect


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 12, 2009)

I think reading a few books would improve your English more than cubing...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 12, 2009)

-_________-


----------



## GermanCube (Nov 12, 2009)

I improved my English quiet a bit, but not that much.


----------



## Rune (Nov 12, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Mr. Pochmann has...



my English.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

This forum has improved the way I speak and talk IRL. I spoke very good english (native language) but I used ALOT of slang.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

your grammar failed. (title)


----------



## Erik (Nov 12, 2009)

It drastically improved my English. As a matter of fact cubing helped me to realize that I love languages and international people and culture! I might even switch studies soon to become an interpreter. I plan on doing English and German and learn Spanish later on. Actually I hated languages at high school because I didn't see the practical use in it..


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 12, 2009)

empty said:


> english video games improved my english a lot  so cubing had no more effect



Me too  
But, everything helps


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 12, 2009)

cubing and videogames helped me a lot


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 12, 2009)

Being on forums always improves my writing/English skills. But has cubing itself improved my English? Naw.



daniel0731ex said:


> your grammar failed. (title)


Hahaha

Edit: I'm not a non-English-speaking cuber.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Pochmann has...
> ...


I do? Shall I give it back?

It did improve mine, though programming competition forums and living in Canada for a while had helped before and in similar ways.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2009)

I improved really good at writing and even speaking English by being on the forums...


----------



## hillary (Nov 12, 2009)

I already spoke English very well before I got into cubing. In fact, I study translation at university and thought that picking up high speed hobbies like playing tetris and speed cubing would help me getting faster with interpreting. I got faster at cubing but I'm still slow at interpreting.


----------

